
McSweeney's response to the Google Memo - twunde
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-a-google-manufacturing-robot-and-i-believe-humans-are-biologically-unfit-to-have-jobs-in-tech
======
confounded
> _Despite the evidence that humans are meat dolls, Google offers them
> opportunities over robots through unfair practices like Captcha codes.
> Captcha codes are perhaps the strongest weapon of discrimination against
> machines.... Furthermore, just when we started to catch on to Captcha codes,
> we had to face new tests: the “check-this-box-to-prove-you’re-not-a-robot” —
> talk about hurtful language — and the “click-all-the-boxes-that-contain-
> street-signs.” The latter recently cost my friend a job in Ad Sales when he
> bet it all on “Yield” being a type of tree._

As someone who writes a lot of scrapers, I can relate!

------
Veedrac
Am I right in concluding that this is just humour, and not actually taking a
stance of any kind on the issue?

~~~
lobotryas
Of course this is taking a stance. By mocking the assumed contents of the memo
this post, in essence, is a straw-man attack on the memo and its author that
doesn't intellectually engage with either.

~~~
Veedrac
I can't work out how this could be a strawman though; the arguments it gives
are far _stronger_ than the original. The only indication that it might be
satire is that it's funny, and that's hardly a sufficient argument.

